# Crypt ID



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Can anyone please identify the Crypts I have purchased at Aqua Fair recently?

Crypt 1:









Crypt 2:


----------



## JKUK (Feb 16, 2007)

No 1 looks like pontederiafolia to me with the pink undersides.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Numbers 2 and 3 both look like C. wendtii. Once they have grown some new leaves in your aquarium it should be possible to see whether or not they are different varieties.


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

Yea I agree 1 looks like C. pontederiifolia and pic 2 and 3 look like C. wendtii. Nice plants.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks for helping in identifying the crypts. I really appreciate it. Now I can find out the needs of C. pontederiifolia since it's new for me. I have other varieties of C. wendtii in the same tank, so I am not too concern about keeping c. wendtii. 

The second and third photos are the species. That's why I did not label "3"


----------



## Chuukus (Sep 24, 2009)

C. pontederifolia is probably the easiest to flower, propigate, grow crypt ive ever had. 

Ive grown it under all sorts of conditions and it has never skiped a beat. pontederifolia is just a very easy plant to grow.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Glad to hear that it's an easy plant to keep as I've purchased the crypts with no knowledge about the plants. They were sold very cheaply. Actually they were leftover plants of Takashi Amano's lecture which he set up a tank.


----------

